# washing up bowl



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Has anyone found a washing up bowl that will fit in the Autosleeper Symbol sink? The usual square type caravan bowls fit in but "hangs" by the lip of the bowl and therefore you can't shut down the work surface with the bowl in situ. The measurement of the sink is 9.5 x 12.5 x 3.5 inches.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Auto-Trail too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washing up bowl*

Hi

I don't use a bowl. I think you will simply have to take a tape measure with you and trawl though Wilkinsons, Poundland, Woolies and so on.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We found a small circular one that fits in our sink from sutterton camping near Boston, they might do square ones....

http://www.sutterton-camping.co.uk/home.aspx?ItemTypeID=1

..or you could try Curver, they do a range of small ones...

http://curver.fr/cleaning/bowls.htm#

..if you see one that will fit your van, get your local dealer or ironmonger to order one for you.

pete


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

There are lots of square bowls on the market but none of them fit our sink either. Every one is too deep. We also have a small round one bought from an accessories shop - does the job but you can only put a tea plate in it!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks like there is a market open for someone to produce washing up bowls for motorhomes then :idea:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I am always knocking the plug out of the sink and losing the water if I don't use a bowl, we got a cheapie from the local pound shop. 

The sink and drainer cover on our van are removable melamine covered chipboard sit in things, which get in the way when on site so we leave them at home and leave the bowl in the sink. 

Using the drainer cover as a template, Glenn has cut a large wooden chopping board to fit over the drainer, it is great for hot pans and also chopping stuff up on without having to worry about damaging the melamine of the original. 

Tina


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've got a round one bought from a camping accessories shop ( going against the grain but it was the only one that would fit)

Snag is that our dinner plates JUST fit in it and, once in, are impossible to get out without prising them out with a knife. Each time I reckon I'll abandon it but it is somewhere to stack washing up as you cook and saves the sink getting scratched.

G


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

If you're off to France take a look in Carrefour. That's where we found the perfect sized one. We had the same problem with the round sink in our Burstner. All the bowls we found here that were the right width were too tall so that you could not put the cover back over the sink. So we ended up with a small bowl that you couldn't fit much in.

Now it's all sorted and didn't cost much either.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

EJB said:


> Auto-Trail too!!!!!!!!!


If yours is the round bowl then Tescos have a grey one that fits perfectly. I think ours was about £1.75. Wouldn't be without it. Saw some in our branch yesterday.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We replaced ours (Tony set it on fire, moral dont leave on hob :lol: )
with another square one from Stuart Longtons caravan accessory shop in Chorley, it was a couple of quid and my taps fold into it and my lid shuts, but I usually keep it in my cupboard with my cleaning stuff, our van is a Harmony so our sink is small too

Anne


----------

